# Crockpots



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you have a crockpot, and if so, do you use it a lot? I'm thinking about buying one - I don't know that many crockpot recipes, but it just seems so easy to lay out ingredients the night before, plop them in the crock pot before I leave for work, and come home to a hot dinner. This would be great, especially after a cold night at the barn, but my boyfriend and roommate both think we would not use one if we had one.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

MillysMom said:


> Do you have a crockpot, and if so, do you use it a lot?


I have one but I never use it when we are away from teh house. I have friends who do. I use it on weekends when I don't want to watch the stove. Works well. The kraft website has an entire section for dish suggestions.

I also use it to keep dip warm when we have parties.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

There is nothing like walking into your house after a long day at work to the smells of dinner waiting for you! My crock-pot gets most of its use in the fall/winter months.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

my hubby use's it more than me, shhh he cooks more often than I do but as of yet hasn't noticed


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I LOVE my crockpot. I did not think I would use it all when my mom gave it to me as a gift. I use it ALL the time. You can look up recipes online "crockpot recipes". If you pm me I can send you some as well.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I have one, but I barely use it because I still live at home! I actually have NO CLUE where it is LOL Great, now I'll be in a frenzy to find it when I get home. 
I DEFINITELY plan on using it when I'm out on my own. I have loved it so far for the little I've used it!! I would recommend it


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a big one, and have used it the last 5 Sundays. We love it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I cannot cook, but I have never cooked a bad meal in the crockpot.

A piece of meat (any kind), and a can of cream of anything soup... and Voila!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have always had crock pots. We usually use it once every 1-2 weeks. DH will mainly use it to make homemade pasta sauce and it comes out great!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is interesting, because I've also been looking at them...there are a lot of different brands, I noticed. Any preferences? Or sizes?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate my crockpot!!!

The reason? I'm home all day, and the food is in there all day cooking away. The smells drive me wild all day long, making me hungry... so what do I do but forage around the kitchen looking for something to eat ALL DAY!

Otherwise.... wonderful meals have come out of that thing! Sometimes I break out my rice cooker (use that thing at least 2X per week) and make some rice... hate to let all that nice sauce go to waste.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a couple of them a small one and a large one. I use one of them about once a month or so in the cooler months. Pot roast is one of my favorites.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love my crock pot!! I bought a really good crock pot cookbook with some delicious recipes in it!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I love crockpot cooking. I was reinspired when I came across this site - the blogger spent a year using her crockpot every day. There are some interesting recipes there!

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a Crock Pot but don't use it a lot - mostly during the winter as I use it for beef roasts and stews mostly. Most of them have a little recipe booklet included. Make sure you get the kind that has the removable crock for washing. (The old fashioned ones didn't and they were a pain to clean.)

Just remember to not add a lot of liquid - it doesn't need it.

Keep it simple - meat, taters, onion, carrots, salt/pepper or a bit of Mrs. Dash if you're watching your salt.

One warning - if your dog counter surfs, make sure the dog cannot get access to the crock when you are not home. They don't know to wait until it cools and can get seriously burned.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, y'all convinced me! I'm so glad I started this poll! 

I've been looking into them, and have my choices slimmed down to a few models. If anyone has an suggestions let me know. Once I own the sucker I'm going to post for some good recipes!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought one yesterday, was at Sears and they had a really good deal on a Rival 7 qt. I'm actually trying it right now!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Crockpots make excellent oatmeal... and stews, roasts, soups, etc. I love them.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the only things I've used mine for is chili and beef stroganoff. I'd like to find some good recipes though and start using it more often. 
I don't like having things on the stove because when I'm busy working, I don't want to mess around with having to get up and stir every so often. 

I couldn't go off and leave the house with a crockpot going, though. I know that's what they're designed for, but I'm such a paranoid freak about leaving things plugged in. :uhoh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm… I did not vote, I need another option. We have one and like to use it. But we do not use it all the time. It’s great for making stews, especially in the winter. Mmmmm…


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one but would like some new recipies for it. Boring!!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine is a 6 quart, stainless steel, all digital crockpot that I got on sale for $15 at walmart. So, if you buy and don't use it, you aren't out hardly anything. But I think you will. I have 3. A 6 qt, a 6.5 qt and a 4 qt. I use them all. I love crockpots.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I have 3 and love them. A 3 qt., 6 qt. and a huge one that holds a 20 pound turkey. Be sure to get the kind that the inside comes out for easy cleaning. Brown the meat in a skillet first for more flavor.. Keep the lid ON with minimum peeking. Canned soups broths, gravies really make a meal. You can either buy or go to the library and check out crock pot cookbooks. You might be surprised to learn you can use them to even cook some deserts! If you arent in a hurry you can usually find them at yard sales. Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have three crock pots. Sm, Med. and large. I use them mostly for soups and stews, but they also are great for keeping food warm when entertaining. I use the small for keeping gravy nice and hot and for melting chocolate for dessert. YUM!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have two, a big one and then a medium sized one... Oh wait I think we do have a tiny one somewhere too...

Use the big one for roasts or chickens, as well as chili, soup.... the medium one works great for meatballs and sauce or split pea soup. I have a bunch of frozen meatballs in the freezer so I just put them in, top with whatever sauce (cranberry chili is awesome) and cook for the day. I did up a bunch of spilt pea soup 'starters' so all I need is to add the baggie, split peas and water and turn it on. MMMM!

Tomorrow I'm making baked potato soup for the first time and hoping it turns out ok...

Lana


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

can't live without mine. Love it for nice hot meals in the summer months.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder! I cooked a beef roast earlier this week and the next day the leftovers went back in cut up with onion, potatos and carrots and the leftover juice that had been refrigerated so the fat rose - (which I discarded a nice 1" thick disc from.) Just before I served it I added a tablespoon or two of flour and stirred it up well to thicken the juice. The stew was better than just the roast. (I'm really not a beef lover)


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

love them wouldnt be without mine make too much put the leftovers in the freezer ready made meal when needed yummy


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Ash said:


> I have one but would like some new recipies for it. Boring!!!


 ash you dont need recipies if its in the cupboard chuck it in


----------

